

Why do people hate Margaret Thatcher - rachbelaid
http://whydopeoplehatethatcher.com/

======
onemorepassword
It doesn't really belong on HN, but after the obscene ignorance displayed here
about what was probably the most despicable post-WWII Western leader I'm glad
someone posted this.

~~~
rachbelaid
To be honest, I don't know much about UK history. But living in London now.. I
googled a bit and found this link. Agreed the content doesn't belong on HN but
I found interesting the approach of person who built it. No long story, no
comments ... just a list of fact select randomly. Very instructive.

